# How do I stop my pigeon from laying eggs?



## Tidbitt (Aug 6, 2014)

I have a Budapest short face hen, she started laying infertile eggs about a year ago. We do the whole dummy egg swap, this will work until she?s no longer cares for the egg. She will wait about a week or two until she lays another egg, she?s been doing this for a couple of months now. Any help?


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

That’s about as good as it gets with dummy eggs. If she’s only laying every 2 weeks, I wouldn’t be too concerned. They usually stop laying when the weather changes. If she lives indoors you can reduce the amount of light she gets.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is it your only pigeon, and do you handle her a lot?


----------



## Tidbitt (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes, she?s the only pigeon we have, we do have other birds such as cockatiels and parakeets. We usually let her roam about the house and do what she likes. We pick her up whenever she strolls over to us.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Try not to stroke her on her back or scratch her or handle her too much, and she may lay less. Also does she have a nest?


----------

